# High rate of blood flow to the uterus?



## kumuka (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Emily

I had a Doppler scan at my hospital yesterday to check the blood flow to the uterus. I was then told that the blood flow is a little on the high side, and that I would need to see a consultant in a weeks time about this. They said it could result in a small baby, I replied that our baby is growing well (20 weeks) and is ahead of dates. I googled this and could not find much information, just about a low rate of blood flow leading to pre-eclampsia/small baby, so am even more confused now.

Hope you can give me some advice?

Thanks

kumuka


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

That's not something I've come across either, I'll have to try and find some info for you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I've not been able to find out any information for you, sorry,
Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I managed to speak to a dr about this today. She said that you can't have a high blood flow, ( I think it will be through the cord) . The vessels are sometimes narrow, which gives restricted blood flow, which needs to be monitored, but isn't needing anything doing urgently, or very narrow, which is stopping blood flowing through, called no endiastolic flow, which would need sorting quickly, or shut completely meaning the blood hits that and flows back, reversed endiastolic flow, which would need sorting immediately and delivery induced. 
Hope this helps,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

